# Augusto Reyes Criollo Churchill Cigar Review - Much better than i thought!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First , let me say I got one of these sticks in a sampler from Thompson (sic) Cigar about 9 months ago. It has been sitting in the bottom of one of...

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Criollo Churchill Cigar Review - Much better than i thought!


----------

